# Bees are mad!!



## 7L Farm (Jan 8, 2012)

My first year with bees. Not good I had to much going on & the drought. Anyway I've still been feeding them syrup. Today, I decided to check on them opened the hive up but they were not happy & ran me off. So what should I do. I know I need to read more but what can I do for them now. Thanks!!


----------



## Beeophyte (Oct 17, 2011)

Welcome to beekeeping. I can bet most of the experienced folks here (of which I am not) will need a lot more information to give you any insight.

What was the weather like when you opened the hive?


----------



## thomas (Apr 23, 2006)

I never open or mess with my hives when it is cloudy or after it rains or cold bees do not like being bothered when this type of thing is going on the best time to look is when they are flying and the temp. is warm above 50 degrees that may have been your trouble and they do get mad if they are not busy or queenless.

THOMAS YANCEY


----------



## 7L Farm (Jan 8, 2012)

The weather is around 60 & its been raining. I opened it the other day to add some syrup & it was clear & warm. I was in & out they still seemed mad. Guess, their queenless.


----------



## hoodswoods (May 15, 2009)

What type of feeders are you using?

I switch from hive-top to pail in the winter cause they won't make that 6" trip. Dealing with that empty box spacer & prying the pail off the top of the frames takes too long to be done before they are boiling mad & committing suicide on my suit. I've had bad luck with dry sugar & have too much moisture to just place the pail over the slot on an inner cover & too lazy to make fondant (have to pop the top for that anyway).

I'm lucky because we'll usually have a few days or more in a row at or above 60 in the daytime & well above freezing at night, so I just plan my feeding accordingly & give them a couple of puffs from the smoker & I can lay out some pollen on the top frames while I'm at it - doesn't seem to adversly affect them, they recover quickly. Otherwise they just have to make it on their own until the weather improves next week.

Fall-time winter prep is very critical, so that they do have the resources to make it on their own for extended periods - take it from those keepers that live anywhere north of Mason-Dixon.

If I had to deal with much harsher weather conditions, I guess I would have to get creative, or do some searching around for alternative methods, but they definitely develop a very bad disposition this time of year, oh boy!!! which has nothing to do with being queen-right (altho it could) so don't necessarily assume the worst.


----------



## 7L Farm (Jan 8, 2012)

I have the feeder that you just open the top move the top board & just pour the syrup in.The weather here gets cold but doesn't normally stay around very long then its back to shorts & T-Shirt. I don't know how to make any other feed for them but I'd love to learn. I'm really a visual guy are there any u tubes on different steps for beekeeping. Doesn't have to be u tubes can be whatever. Pictures of what to look for when first entering the hive. Steps on when to add different boxes. I've got a book but my god I'm not a biologist. They make it to complicated. Maybe, it is I don't know. I've never raised bugs but I have raised alot of birds.


----------



## ralittlefield (Apr 25, 2011)

7L Farm said:


> I was in & out they still seemed mad.


Can you describe just what they did to make you think that they seemed mad


----------



## 7L Farm (Jan 8, 2012)

ralittlefield said:


> Can you describe just what they did to make you think that they seemed mad


They bit me & would not leave me alone.I smoked them & did have my veil on.They got mad at me when I seperated the frames I wanted to take a look. Not even. I drove away & some followed me. They were clinging to me. I was in my golf cart.


----------



## ralittlefield (Apr 25, 2011)

That sure does take the fun out of it.


----------



## 7L Farm (Jan 8, 2012)

My next question is now what? What should I do next?


----------



## ralittlefield (Apr 25, 2011)

It would be good if you could find out what the trouble is. I do not have a lot of experience, but if they were mine I would look for evidence of something bothering them. Any signs of a skunk? Digging around the hive? Scratches on the entrance?

How about vandals?

Are you able to get inside the hive again to see if they have stores and brood?


----------



## hoodswoods (May 15, 2009)

I suggest that if you want pictures, there is a forum on this site with them, also most of the big suppliers have either on-line catalogs you can download, or will send you a paper one free, then you can better ask questions and get answers to what works best for your situation and climate.

I have been bit by bees before, but I believe they were sucking sweat off my forearms - kinda cute. A sting is not so cute. Messing around in their frames this time of year probably not the thing to do. They spend a lot of time figuring out how to deal with the cold weather in order to survive and making them 'break cluster' or the foundation thereof can discombobulate their lives - especially if you have a blue norther roar into your area overnite.


----------



## ralittlefield (Apr 25, 2011)

Beekeeping is very regional. If you could find someone close to you that has experience with bees, that might be of more value to you than advice from folks that are not familiar with your local conditions.

Are there any beekeeping clubs nearby? How close is the nearest beekeeping supplier?


----------



## 7L Farm (Jan 8, 2012)

Yes,There is a supplier. I have been trying to talk with them. Guess, I'll wait for a response from them for further instructions. I don't want the existing bees that live in the hive to die because of something I could do to protect them until spring arrives. There's alot of bees in the hive atleast in my mind.I need bees I have three gardens. Plus, I like honey.


----------



## millerwb (Oct 31, 2011)

We have the Central Texas BeeKeepers meeting in a couple of weeks in Brenham. You should come.


----------



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

7L - 

Keep feeding them. Do not stop.

Don't inspect the hive again until you have a natural nectar flow on (spring). 
I doubt you're queenless - no reason to be at this time of year unless you killed the queen, and I doubt that sincerely. 
Healthy bees protect their hive, and that's what they are doing. It is their job to scare you off and they are doing it well. 

Meantime, watch some videos of hive handling and management. 
Here's me: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mB7Vab9hxmg&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bk0iFG7xorI&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL

watch how I handle the bees, move my hands around them, knock the hive, use the hive tool, how much smoke, etc. 

Best wishes to you and your bees,
-Erin


----------



## 7L Farm (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey, like your response because I think the same way. The bees have not been totally negleted I have been feeding them probably not enough. Its been bone dry here until winter started now we have rain Thank God. I'll keep feeding & hopefully next year will be better. I still will need some coaching. Thanks 7L.


----------



## Tom B (May 11, 2011)

Even my gentlest hive goes berserk when I take the cover off during the winter, so I try not to bother them much, about once every 6 weeks or so, and then only on sunny days.


----------



## 7L Farm (Jan 8, 2012)

Ok!! I'm gonna wait for a little better weather next peek. Should I order more Bees I'll figure this madness out I'm sure. Might need yalls help but heck if yall need help raising birds I can help.


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

I have to agree with Tom B, my bees hate me right now as well!! I imagine they are just protecting what they have going and are cranky. I was in the apiary yesterday just nosing around and the bees didnt mind me, but I went to take some hive staples off of a hive just becuase I was bored, and in doing so it ticked off my normally docile carnolians!! They came out and a few head butted me briefly but then went back into the hive. None followed me or clung on to me in an attempt to sting me though. 

Even my large Italian hive shows signs of aggression when I take the lid off these days to look inside, they start buzzing and their stingers are going in and out and pointing into the air, like they are telling me to get out of their house. I just gladly oblidge after I see that things are good!!

Wait until the blooms start and you will probably see a big difference!


----------



## 7L Farm (Jan 8, 2012)

Ok!! They seem to be alive LOL. Guess, I should feed again in Feb.. Could be really cold by then so what should I feed & how do you make it. Thanks all.


----------



## kangaroo (Oct 10, 2010)

7L Farm said:


> Ok!! They seem to be alive LOL. Guess, I should feed again in Feb.. Could be really cold by then so what should I feed & how do you make it. Thanks all.[/QU :
> Living a little futher south but not that much of a tempatatual difference, I would you not open the hive up again till spring. I find unless you see a sign of distress in the hive it is best to leave them alone. They are trying to preserve what they have left to survive on for the winter, just let them "bee".


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

let them be. At this point, once winter sets in, not much we can do but wait. This is why fall prep is so important especially in droughts. Bees also get testing about 24 or so hours before a storm and remain so for about a day after. Add into it protecting the winter stores and being couped up, and i would be a bit nasty too


----------



## kspruiet (Sep 6, 2010)

Smoke them!


----------



## oldreliable (Jan 29, 2011)

7L Farm said:


> Yes,There is a supplier. I have been trying to talk with them. Guess, I'll wait for a response from them for further instructions. I don't want the existing bees that live in the hive to die because of something I could do to protect them until spring arrives. There's alot of bees in the hive atleast in my mind.I need bees I have three gardens. Plus, I li
> 
> The only thing you can do to help is make sure they have plenty of honey stored for the winter. How heavy is your hive? You need to weigh it or lift it on one side a little..does it feel heavy..hard to lift? If they feel light..then all can do is make up some fondant or sugar bricks and lay on top of your frames with a empty super on that. Dadant has some winter patties also... thats all you can do. Do no remove frames and get into the brood nest unless the temps are 60 and sunny and even then minimal...your queen is laying a little and you will chill the brood if you do..
> 
> ...


----------



## ycitybz (Jan 2, 2012)

7L Farm

Check out on You Tube "A year in the life of an Apiary" Dr Keith Deleplane from the University of Georgia is very informitive and there is 30 some short educational videos to watch..
Good Luck


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

BeeGhost said:


> I have to agree with Tom B, my bees hate me right now as well!!


Have to agree also. I just added a box yesterday to one of my gentler hives and was dive bombed. I'm glad I put on my full suit, (it was a little chilly) or I would be in big trouble right now. Had to go to the other side of the roof and wait several minutes before they went back to the hive. I then ran for the roof door exit before they saw me. Pulled about 10 stingers from my suit.

I think it's just a seasonal thing where they do not like to be bothered in the winter even though it was 60 degrees out and I was just adding a box.


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

Find a local association and get an experienced beekeeper over there with you. You can't go wrong doing that. And I'd do it as soon as possible.


----------



## 7L Farm (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm gonna do this. I spoke with someone today that will help me. Thanks


----------



## DUKPT (Apr 8, 2011)

7L Farm said:


> They bit me & would not leave me alone.I smoked them & did have my veil on.They got mad at me when I seperated the frames I wanted to take a look. Not even. I drove away & some followed me. They were clinging to me. I was in my golf cart.


Another case of _Biting Bees_ on the Golf course Aye......


----------



## oldreliable (Jan 29, 2011)

Slow Modem said:


> Find a local association and get an experienced beekeeper over there with you. You can't go wrong doing that. And I'd do it as soon as possible.


agree 100%!


----------



## 7L Farm (Jan 8, 2012)

Well!! I took your advice & watched them. They were hauling pollen. Guess, that means the queen is still alive.


----------



## millerwb (Oct 31, 2011)

Slow Modem said:


> Find a local association and get an experienced beekeeper over there with you. You can't go wrong doing that. And I'd do it as soon as possible.


Central Texas Beekeepers. Meets in Brenham, about 40 minutes or so away from you. Meeting will be on January 26th at 7:00. Washington Co. Fair Grounds. email is [email protected]


----------



## 7L Farm (Jan 8, 2012)

ycitybz said:


> 7L Farm
> 
> Check out on You Tube "A year in the life of an Apiary" Dr Keith Deleplane from the University of Georgia is very informitive and there is 30 some short educational videos to watch..
> Good Luck


The videos are alot of help Thanks!!!


----------



## psfred (Jul 16, 2011)

The good news is that your bees roared out of the hive and stung you. If they were dead, they wouldn't, so you still have a live colony -- quite an achievement in Texas this year.

If they have plenty of stores, just leave them alone. Bees get cranky in the winter, no matter what condition the hive is in, and unless you have a real need to do something in the hive, will be much happier undisturbed. 

I put a candy board on my hive this winter, they were rather light. Probably overkill, but they were flying last weekend when it was warm and there are scattered dead bees on the ground under the hive, so they seem to be doing all right. I'll check on warm days for activity, but don't plan to open the hive until I see them bringing in pollen.

Peter


----------



## 7L Farm (Jan 8, 2012)

psfred said:


> The good news is that your bees roared out of the hive and stung you. If they were dead, they wouldn't, so you still have a live colony -- quite an achievement in Texas this year.
> 
> If they have plenty of stores, just leave them alone. Bees get cranky in the winter, no matter what condition the hive is in, and unless you have a real need to do something in the hive, will be much happier undisturbed.
> 
> ...


Mine are bringing in pollen now.


----------



## millerwb (Oct 31, 2011)

7L Farm said:


> Mine are bringing in pollen now.


Right now? Mine are asleep at 5:50 am ;-)

Actually, pollen is a good sign. They likely have brood to feed. Mine do and I am only about 30 minutes from you.


----------



## swatkins (Jun 19, 2010)

I am not too far from you if you need a little help.. Just PM for a phone number


----------



## 7L Farm (Jan 8, 2012)

swatkins said:


> I am not too far from you if you need a little help.. Just PM for a phone number


 Yup, you are close. Thanks.


----------

